# Auch für Könige und Fürsten...



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

...gibt's Regeln...

hier ein weiteres Exemplar eines "schadedrum-Dialers"... Klar erkennbare Preisauszeichnung durchgängig - aber halt (wenn sich das Dingens wirklich verbunden hätte - ich habe im Moment etwas Probleme mit meinem "virtuellen Modem") nicht RegTP-konform.
Da weinen wohl 26000 Lolitas unter der 090090000019
...auch die des Beispiels hier...
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1012494

Übrigens werde ich mich ausdrücklich NICHT über diesen Dialer beschweren. Er ist fair und transparent - nur, wenn er so ausschaut, nicht konform.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Aus gegebenem Anlass (wie _link_ von mir) hier noch einmal Bilder  
(die obigen habe ich gerade versehentlich gelöscht)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

An welcher Stelle kommt den das große weiße Fenster?

LG Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Ich schätze, es ist irgendwo im Pazifik hängen geblieben... Aber ich betone gerne noch einmal: Das ist ein fairer Dialer. Punktundschluss...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2005)

???
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090000019&status=1

siehe dazu
Bundesnetzagentur

07.07.2005 	90090000019 	Dialer 	Abschaltung der Rufnr zum 17.07.05
07.07.2005 	90090000019 	Dialer 	* Rücknahme von Registrierungen


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2005)

Die haben anscheinend so viel Huddel und Brassel mit ihrer Umstellung,  da kommen 
die mit Abgleich und Updates ihres DBs anscheinend nicht mehr nach 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107823#107823
-->
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1008810

ich war's nicht, wollte ich nur so anmerken...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2005)

was mir unklar ist,  warum unter der  Liste der erfassten Dialern für die angewählte Rufnummer (0) 90090000019 

Registrierung 	Anzahl der Dialer: 1 (Details anzeigen)
Registrierungs-Rücknahme (noch nicht bestandskräftig) 	Anzahl der Dialer: 26000 (Details anzeigen)

ein einziger nicht deregistriert ist , gegenüber 26000 die die rote Karte gezeigt bekommen haben..
(damit ist diese Einwahlnummer noch immer aktiv....) 

die Liste der deregistrierten beginnt mit der laufenden Nummer 1007034 vom:  08.01.2004
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1007034
und geht in der ersten Serie bis 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1018972  = etwa 12000 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> An welcher Stelle kommt den das große weiße Fenster?
> LG Klaus


 [email protected], ich muss erst das hier klären...
Das Fenster ist jetzt da... Und zwar habe ich es mir gerade angesehen auf der Seite, die ich auch im Linkforum erwähnt habe. Ist sehr seltsam gelöst: Man stimmt der Verbindung zu (siehe Bild "Sofortzugang") und dann kommt noch das weiße Fenster hinterher. Im Impressum steht die "Solera" als Dialeranbieter mit dem Herrn GF M*H*, der weiter unten mit einer e-mail des Inhalteanbieters steht.
Alles aus einer Hand - und die Party in Innzell (in diesem Falle) kann weiter gehen, ohne dass ein Pfarrer vom Stuhl fallen muss 

Man beachte die Quelle des Dialers 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10648

siehe zum Dialeranbieter auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=104503#104503 und ff


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sehr seltsam gelöst: Man stimmt der Verbindung zu (siehe Bild "Sofortzugang") und dann kommt noch das weiße Fenster hinterher.8


Mir ist diese Form des Zuganges bekannt. Für regelkonform halte ich das nicht,  die beiden ersten Fenster 
in einem "Kombifenster" zu vereinen und  obendrein als Alternative ja oder ok zuzulassen 

cp

PS: Nach meiner  Kenntnis ist dieser "Sofortzugang" nur eine Zahlungsalternative 
 und nicht die alleinige überfallartig angebote wie bei den anderen Wertloscontents


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2005)

Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch


> 07.07.2005 	90090000019 	Dialer 	Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 17.07.05
> 07.07.2005 	90090000019 	Dialer 	* Rücknahme von Registrierungen


alle 26000 Dialer bis auf einen deregistriert und dann obendrein die Nummer abgeschaltet, schon merkwürdig... 
man würde ja doch mal gerne wissen,  warum...

cp


> Bei den mit einem Stern ( * ) markierten Maßnahmen besteht nach Ansicht der Bundesnetzagentur generell keine Zahlungspflicht für den Verbraucher.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

> alle 26000 Dialer bis auf einen deregistriert und dann obendrein die Nummer abgeschaltet,


 Ersatz ist schon da:


> Liste der erfassten Dialern für die angewählte Rufnummer (0) 90090001798 .
> Registrierung *	Anzahl der Dialer: 26446 * (Details anzeigen)


der erste von den 26000
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1714274
und der zur Zeit neueste 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1750497

 und alles für lau....

cp


----------

